# Dark Lord Imperial Stout



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone know where I can put my hands on one? Tired of seeing them rated so highly and not being able to enjoy one. And I live nowhere near the brewery so that eliminates the easy way of doing things. Would also prefer to avoid eBay.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Available one day a year in April at the brewery only.

Our Beers « 3floyds

Not exactly a good marketing plan, IMHO. I wouldn't worry about it myself. Also, it's a coffee stout, technically speaking, although my brewing knowledge is not very good.

To me, an imperial stout is somewhat lighter in body, or lacking in creaminess, than many other stouts as well as being more bitter, or be less sweet as the case may be. They also tend to break cleaner on the palate, or have a shorter aftertaste. Better ones tend to hide their higher alcohol content vs worse ones.

All of the descriptions I can find of the Dark Lord describe as more like I would describe a barley wine or even a flavored or sweet stout.

Old Rasputin is fairly popular but I prefer Samuel Smith's. The O.R. is 2% higher ABV than the S.S. which may explain my preference. The O.R. does has a very slight burn at the back of the throat.

Sorry for the long spiel but the bottom line is don't waste too much time (or money) on something that isn't necessarily what it pretends to be.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Old Rasputin and have not tried the other. I agree with your take on the business model, it just creates stupid demand. Still, I would not mind trying one just to check it off the list.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'd love to try it too. It sounds like it would be right up my alley but I have tried a lot of other beers that some people absolutely rave about and they haven't been all that.

Maybe my tastes are a little too generic or mainstream. I tend towards beers that don't necessarily rate at the top but they are popular world (or at least) nation wide as opposed to a cult like status. Although I will try just about any beer. Whether I'll buy it again or not is another story. Some smaller brews are fantastic and take time to grow but they do eventually make it big. Gimmicky beers do not.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

There is always eBay, I guess.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> There is always eBay, I guess.


Not at those prices. I don't care how good it is. $60/bottle is insane. Do you know how much it sells for at the brewery? If it is a lot less, maybe there is a BOTL/SOTL near the brewery that could help out. That is if you can wait until the next dark lord day.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

As no one else has chimed in, I'll assume no one knows what we are talking about.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I have buddies with a bottle or two, but the problem is they only sell it one day a year at the brewery. It was back in April or May I think. And on that day you have to purchase a special ticket ($20) for the opportunity to purchase 3-6 bottles based on production each year. The bottles are like $10ish a piece. So, if you buy 6, after everything, including travel, it'll probably cost you at least $20/bottle. I planned to go when I live in IN, but never made it up. 

Those who do go guard their purchased bottles HARD. Some sell it on ebay and can command the $60/bottle. It's gonna be a tough find for you. I can probably get an invite at some point when a buddy opens one, but you have to bring plenty of other beers to share with him as a thank you. It's supposed to be great, but one of the toughest beers to source. Kinda like the Tat Monster series of beer.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I have had Tat Monsters.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

LOL I haven't and I couldn't source them when they came out.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I live pretty close to one of the 13. Remind me to pick one up for you in October.


----------

